# S&M | Gifs, transparencies & sets



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

[IMG=S&M's]http://i.imgur.com/SMzw4.png[/IMG]​

Welcome to our shop! 

We will do gifs, transparencies and often sets if possible. We're also currently recruiting employees, if you are interested, feel free to PM  or 





✪ Shaz
✪ Merry




✪ None - Recruiting! ✪




1✪ Must have 200 post count *OR* have been a member on the forum for at least one month
2✪ If you feel you have any issues with your request or our service, please address it nicely.
3✪ Remember to *always* rep and credit the worker, per request.
4✪ You can request _four_ things at a time, these include gifs and transparencies or both included to make four. 
-For normal sets or avatars that require effects, you should request one at a time.
5✪ Please be respectful to all workers within the shop and give us time. We'll inform you if we may have some delay due to our own commitments. Remember we work on these requests in our own time.
6✪ Disable your signatures

If you fail to follow these rules, your future requests may be rejected.

_Have fun requesting!_



✪ Gifs [OPEN FOR REQUESTS]
Avatars
- Senior: Must be 5 seconds maximum.
- Junior: Must be 2 seconds maximum.
Signatures
- Universal: Must be 10 seconds maximum.
✪ Transparencies [OPEN FOR REQUESTS]
✪ Sets [OPEN FOR REQUESTS]
✪ Single avatars / Signatures [OPEN FOR REQUESTS]
Avatars
- Senior: 150x150 (WxH)
- Junior: 125x125 (WxH)
- Extra large: 150x200 (WxH)
Signatures
- Senior: 550x500 (WxH)
- Junior: 550x500 (WxH)


In this shop we're mainly focusing on the gifs and transparency requests since that is what this shop is mostly for, however I (myself) can also make sets, therefore I will allow requests to come through for sets sometimes, whereas other times I will be too busy to take them - I'll announce on the topic when sets can be made by me. Single avatars / Signatures can be negotiable, we'll decide whether or not to accept.




✪ GIF TEMPLATE
*Worker:*
*Stock:*
*Time frame / Where to cut:*
*Size:*
*Borders:*
*Text:*
*Additional details:*


✪ TRANSPARENCY TEMPLATE
*Worker:*
*Stock:*
*What do you want to remove / Keep:*
*Size:*
*Borders:*
*Text:*
*Effects*
*Additional details:*

✪ REGULAR SET TEMPLATE
*Worker:*
*Stock:*
*Size:*
*Borders:*
*Text:*
*Effects:*
*Additional details:*


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

[sp=Shaz's examples]
*Avatars*


*Signatures:*



[/sp]


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

[sp=Merry's examples]
*Avatars*



*Signatures*


 [/sp]


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

Yo dude, can you switch your sig off please? Thanks.


Tell me if you need anything changed

[sp=White Tiger] [/SP]

Rep & Credit please.


----------



## WT (Jan 6, 2013)

I've disabled my sig.

That is magnificent pek

Shaz, you're amazing. I'm forever in your debt :33

Love every aspect of it!!

Can I keep it 

btw, can you tell me why you need me to disable my sig?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

It's just a rule that everyone should follow, as pages load faster for us workers when we need to get through requests quickly.

If I have an exception for you, then other people will want it too. 


Sorry man. Also glad you liked it.


----------



## WT (Jan 6, 2013)

Shaz said:


> It's just a rule that everyone should follow, as pages load faster for us workers when we need to get through requests quickly.
> 
> If I have an exception for you, then other people will want it too.
> 
> ...



No that's fine. Happy to oblige.

So, do you know how I can have my sig disabled for this section and not the rest of the forum? If I enable my sig for other parts of the forum, my sig will be enabled here as well.

Do you want me to delete my posts here?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

Nah keep your posts, click edit on the current ones, then click "Go advanced" then at the bottom of the edit page you will see this:



Just uncheck it and you're cool.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> No that's fine. Happy to oblige.
> 
> So, do you know how I can have my sig disabled for this section and not the rest of the forum? If I enable my sig for other parts of the forum, my sig will be enabled here as well.
> 
> Do you want me to delete my posts here?



Uncheck the 'show  your signature' box undernearth your post before you post it or while you're editing it (after clicking on 'go advanced' while editing it).

Good luck with your shop Shaz


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Scizor


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 6, 2013)

*set*

ok np nm then


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but we're currently not taking regular set requests. Only gifs/transparencies and perhaps the odd regular avatar.

I've got College starting tomorrow and I need to get settled back in and have a lot of work to do when I'm there, so I may not be able to complete this in time (and I rather not ruin it by rushing), so for this request I hope you can find elsewhere. I'll announce when we take such requests. I'm anticipating that it'll be soon!


Sorry for the inconvinience and thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 6, 2013)

My ex sig is there !.

Good luck boths


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

You too, Misto?


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

✪ REGULAR SET TEMPLATE
Worker: Any, don't mind
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: none
Effects: whatever looks cool
Additional details: Only Ava needed


----------



## Mochi (Jan 7, 2013)

The fuck, I can't see shit. 


Fix your url, you noob!


----------



## Talia00 (Jan 7, 2013)

can I get a set out of this...

You can do what you want with it.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 7, 2013)

Tray (Shaz)
Talia (Merry)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 7, 2013)

Talia said:


> can I get a set out of this...
> 
> You can do what you want with it.



I'll do you


I mean your request.

I'll upload it in the evening, rl is a bitch (european time)


----------



## Shaz (Jan 8, 2013)

[sp=Tray]
_Rep & Credit please!_

  [/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 8, 2013)

[sp=Talia]
_Rep & Credit please!_


[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Tray (Jan 8, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Tray]
> _Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> [/sp]
> ...



Thanks. I will


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 9, 2013)

*Worker:* I don't mind
*Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 3:55-4:05
*Size:* 250x150
*Border:* Solid black

Basically a signature, pl0x. And thank you in advance. Good luck with the shop, too.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2013)

[sp=Jon Stark]_Rep & Credit please!_


[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Michael (Jan 10, 2013)

Request: Set

Worker: Whoever is available. 
Stock:  If the pic doesn't work, .
Size: Avatar - Senior
Signature - Junior
Borders: Black double lined border, please.
Text: N/A
Effects: Just some saturation and make it look as cool as you can. Be creative and have fun with it. I'm sure I'll like whatever it is.
Additional details: None.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it me or doesn't your pic load?


----------



## Michael (Jan 11, 2013)

It loads fine for me.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 11, 2013)

Doesn't load for me either. Please change your link ASAP or your request will not be handled. 

Try save it and re-upload it on imgur.com


----------



## Mochi (Jan 11, 2013)

Still can't see it. Use imgur or something else


----------



## Shaz (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a notice,

Regular set requests will be open from Tuesday. You may put in requests now but I'll be unable to do them until after that day.

All other type of requests remain open. Merry and I will share them out between ourselves, to get them back to you as soon as we can.


Regards.


----------



## Michael (Jan 12, 2013)

It's on imgur, but I seem to be having problems with viewing it. I'll work on it, but if not, thanks for trying anyway.

There it goes. Should work fine for you now. I'll check back later in the week.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 12, 2013)

Now I can see it! 

Ok, I'll do it.


----------



## Tray (Jan 12, 2013)

✪ REGULAR SET TEMPLATE
Worker: Any
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: like 
Text: none
Effects: any
Additional details: can you get rid of the japanese text in the upper / lower left corner?


I'm not in a hurry or anything, so please take your time 
I'll rep twice


----------



## Shaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Michael (Merry)
Tray (Shaz)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course you took Tray, you just wanted the double rep 

I SEE THROUGH EVERYTHING YOU DO


----------



## Shaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay, you take it woman. 


I haven't got time for it at the moment as I told Tray, maybe you can finish it up for him quicker than I will.


----------



## Tray (Jan 12, 2013)

Stop fighting over me, guys ....


----------



## Shaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't worry, just let her do it if she wants. She has tiger blood nig, don't want to mess with that.

I won't have it done until mid or end of next week because of College.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 12, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Okay, you take it woman.
> 
> 
> I haven't got time for it at the moment as I told Tray, maybe you can finish it up for him quicker than I will.



Woman? WOMAN? YOU DARE TO CALL ME LIKE THAT?  



Trαy said:


> Stop fighting over me, guys ....



It's not like it's your cock so hushhhh



Shaz said:


> Don't worry, just let her do it if she wants. She has tiger blood nig, don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I won't have it done until mid or end of next week because of College.



He's right, I have tiger blood.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 13, 2013)

Tray, did your copy the url from a japanese site?

Geez, when will you noobs learn it


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2013)

set out of this please.


----------



## Michael (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool, glad it worked.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll get to work tomorrow. 

Set requests are now open. All regular set requests will go to me for now.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 15, 2013)

[sp=Michael]_Rep & Credit please!_

-




-
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 16, 2013)

[sp=Flow]_Rep & Credit please!_



[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Schnarf (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Shaz
Stock: 
Ava size: 150x200
Sig size: Just make it a little smaller
Borders: Black and white
Text: "Childish Gambino" on the empty space on the left side
Effects: none
Additional details: Try to keep it grayish.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 16, 2013)

*request type:* avatar
*size: *senior sized & 150x200 please
*stock: *
*border:* 

thanks :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 17, 2013)

[sp=Tray]_Rep & Credit please!_



[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 17, 2013)

Schnarf
Zoroark​

Requests are open​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 17, 2013)

[sp=Zoroark]_Rep & Credit please!_



[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I request a signature in this shop, please?  :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah sure, add stock and some details if any.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 17, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Zoroark]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## Tray (Jan 17, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Tray]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what I wanted thanks. Will credit by making the sig clickable to the shop's link if you don't mind


----------



## Shaz (Jan 18, 2013)

Enjoy 

Sig off too please


----------



## Mochi (Jan 18, 2013)

You heard the man, sigs off or I'll chop your penis.




I want to make gifs, gimme gimme gifs yall people of the internet


----------



## Shaz (Jan 18, 2013)

[sp=Schnarf]
Rep & Credit please!​
-

-
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​



_Requests open!​_


----------



## Suzy (Jan 18, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Your choice! 
Text: あなたの笑顔で世界を変えよう ～
Border: White Dotted

Thanks. :33


----------



## Schnarf (Jan 18, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Schnarf]
> Rep & Credit please!​
> -
> 
> ...


Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, I no longer have the psd files.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 19, 2013)

Transparency.
stock: []
Signature size~~~


----------



## Shaz (Jan 19, 2013)

Suzy (Shaz)
Melodie​


Requests are open​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll do Melodie.


Just joking.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 19, 2013)

[sp=Suzy]_Rep & Credit please!_


-

[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Lew (Jan 19, 2013)

Worker: Shaz
Stock:
Time frame / Where to cut:0-20
Size: Senior ava
Bordersotted
Text:
Additional details: Can you make me a few avatars from the first 20 seconds please?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 19, 2013)

[sp=Melodie]_Rep & Credit please!_

Had no clue what you meant by that size, but I hope this is okay 

[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Melodie (Jan 19, 2013)

I was being silly; wanted it within the signature's limits.

Thanks, Shaz. :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 21, 2013)

NufcLew (Merry)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Suzy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Suzy]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> -
> ...



This looks awesome, but do you have Junior size for the avatar please? :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Here you go,




Enjoy!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Trans please~
Worker: Shaz
Stock: 
Size: as it is
Additional details: can you only trans the small characters at the bottom? Thanks :3


----------



## Shaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Gotcha.



NufcLew (Merry)
Kelsey (Shaz)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 22, 2013)

[sp=Kelsey]_Rep & Credit please!_

Second one is cropped and I moved them closer together



[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2013)

ahh, they're great, thank you pek !


----------



## Momoko (Jan 22, 2013)

Ava reguest

Worker: Merry
Stock: [] []
Size: 150x150
Borders: Dotted

Thankss


----------



## Shaz (Jan 22, 2013)

NufcLew (Merry)
Momoko (Merry)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel so special 

Gonna do you all on Thursday, rl is a timeeating bitch to me >:


----------



## Mochi (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry ;-;

Had no time to make it and then I got sick >-<

Hope you like it ):

[sp=NufcLew]_Rep & Credit please!_








[/sp]

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2013)

Mochi said:


> I'm so sorry ;-;
> 
> Had no time to make it and then I got sick >-<
> 
> ...



They're great! 

Thank you.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like to have three transparencies made(I can request up to 4 after all, can't I?:33)


 (could you make one without japanese text too)


I don't need them scaled, just trans.

Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 28, 2013)

Got it.



Momoko (Merry)
Rosi (Shaz)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 28, 2013)

[sp=Rosi]_Rep & Credit please!_




[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 28, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Rosi]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeouspek Thank you a lot.

Could you please remove japanese text from the first pic?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me know if you aren't able to do this request...

Request: FC opening banner
Stock: 
Text: Pureblood Princess: The Yuuki Kuran FC (Please remove all the current text on the stock.)
Effects: just make it look good

Thanks!


----------



## Shaz (Jan 29, 2013)

@Rosi - I'll get to it later on when I'm home.

@Vampire Princess - Should be fine, I'll give it my best shot


Cheers.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 29, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> They're great!
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you so much for liking them 

[sp=Momoko]_Rep & Credit please!_




[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Mochi (Jan 29, 2013)

[sp=Rosi]_No need to rep/credit me :33_


[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 29, 2013)

Vampire Princess​


Requests are open​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

Mochi said:


> [sp=Rosi]_No need to rep/credit me :33_
> 
> 
> [/sp]
> ...



Perfect, thx :33


----------



## Momoko (Jan 30, 2013)

Mochi said:


> [sp=Momoko]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg.. I absolutely love them, I don't even know which one I'll wear first..sjajdhdhfgkfdl thanks so much mochiiii <3 :3


----------



## Mochi (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Perfect, thx :33


 
No problem :33



Momoko said:


> Omg.. I absolutely love them, I don't even know which one I'll wear first..sjajdhdhfgkfdl thanks so much mochiiii <3 :3



Awww you're welcome honey 

Glad you like them <:


----------



## Shaz (Jan 31, 2013)

@ Vampire Knight - A bit delayed as I'm busy, I'll get to your request around Sunday.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 2, 2013)

[sp=Vampire Princess]_Rep & Credit please!_
These are the dimensions I could manage after cropping out the original text, made two versions.


-


[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

Avatar
Worker: whoever is open.
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Borders: up to you
Text: n/a
Effects: whatever works.
Additional details:


----------



## Mochi (Feb 3, 2013)

Won't be active for a couple of days.

XOXO


----------



## Shaz (Feb 4, 2013)

Not taking any requests right now, you can either wait or find another shop.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 5, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Vampire Princess]_Rep & Credit please!_
> These are the dimensions I could manage after cropping out the original text, made two versions.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Shaz (Feb 7, 2013)

your welcome.


requests are open on my side now as well, may not get to them until a few days though.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 7, 2013)

You've also requested 

Please use one shop only for the same request, as this is a waste of our time otherwise.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 11, 2013)

Apologies for the delay, we've been busy lately.

[sp=Ubereem]_Rep & Credit please!_

​

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]




Requests are OPEN​


----------



## Momoko (Feb 20, 2013)

Ava reguest please

Worker: Merry
Stock: [] [] [] 
Size: 150x150
Borders: Dotted 

Thank you <3


----------



## Shaz (Feb 20, 2013)

She's going to love this 



Momoko (Merry)​


Requests are open​


----------



## Mochi (Feb 20, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Ava reguest please
> 
> Worker: Merry
> Stock: [] [] []
> ...



STOP GIVING ME LADYBONERS

Gonna do your request on the weekend or the next week, my life is super busy right now


----------



## JoJo (Feb 21, 2013)

Request: The word JoJo taken out of this .
Worker: Shaz or who ever is available.
Size: Unchanged as its currents size.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 21, 2013)

got it **


----------



## Ninian (Feb 22, 2013)

✪ TRANSPARENCY TEMPLATE

Worker: Shaz
Stock: []
What do you want to remove / Keep: Keep up to the heart container.
Size: 125 x 125 (150 x 300 different forum?)
Borders: None
Text: —
Effects: Something dope; dark colored.
Additional details: Only Avatar. ​


----------



## Momoko (Feb 22, 2013)

Mochi said:


> STOP GIVING ME LADYBONERS
> 
> Gonna do your request on the weekend or the next week, my life is super busy right now



NAW, I'LL CONTINUE  !
I'ts no problem bb, just take you time


----------



## Shaz (Feb 23, 2013)

Momoko (Merry)
JoJo (Shaz)
Varrah (Shaz)​


Requests are OPEN​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 23, 2013)

[sp=JoJo]_Rep & Credit please!_

​

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]




Requests are OPEN​


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2013)

Can I get the 'Z' removed from the name please?


----------



## Shaz (Feb 23, 2013)

[sp=Varrah]_Rep & Credit please!_


​_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]


[sp=JoJo (2)]_Rep & Credit please!_

​

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]




Requests are OPEN​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 23, 2013)

Momoko (Merry)​


Requests are OPEN​


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Varrah]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> ​_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Ninian (Feb 24, 2013)

Shaz said:


> [sp=Varrah]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> ​_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​[/sp]
> ...



Thank you.​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 25, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## Tray (Mar 3, 2013)

Can I request?


----------



## Shaz (Mar 3, 2013)

Shoot.


----------



## Tray (Mar 3, 2013)

✪ REGULAR SET TEMPLATE
Worker: Shaz 
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: none
Effects: anything
Additional details: none





I'll leave the rest to ya


----------



## Mochi (Mar 3, 2013)

[sp=Momoko]_Rep & Credit please!_







Sorry that it took so long, being sick and having a dead laptop isn't good 

[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Mar 3, 2013)

mochi is gonna mochi


----------



## Mochi (Mar 3, 2013)

fuck you, I don't like the signature disable thing


----------



## Momoko (Mar 3, 2013)

Mochi said:


> [sp=Momoko]_Rep & Credit please!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MOCHI MOCHI  

I LOVE THEM, THIS MADE MY DAY~ THANK YOU


----------



## Shaz (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry boss

i've got tray



requests and shit are open


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 10, 2013)

> *Transparencies +Gif Avatar
> *
> 
> *GIF-*
> ...





> *Signature*
> 
> *Transparent Signature- *
> 
> ...



Thank you in advance.

EDIT-I'm so sorry, I forgot to disable signature.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 10, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Thank you in advance.
> 
> EDIT-I'm so sorry, I forgot to disable signature.




I'll do you.


----------



## EJ (Mar 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIruOHv18O4[/YOUTUBE]


Could I get a set made out of this please? Like different gifs. No exact timing, a lot of it looks great.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll do you too.

It doesn't matter which scene I take for the avatar?


----------



## Shaz (Mar 10, 2013)

[sp=Tray]
_Rep & Credit please!_


[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## EJ (Mar 10, 2013)

Nah, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Shaz (Mar 10, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap (Merry)
Flow (Merry)




Requests are OPEN​


----------



## Ninian (Mar 22, 2013)

✪ REGULAR SET TEMPLATE
Worker: Shaz	
Stock: []
Size: Junior; requesting an additional size of 150x300.
Borders: Rounded
Text:
Effects: []
Additional details:​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 28, 2013)

[sp=Kirin Thunderclap]
_Rep & Credit please!_


​
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you Mochi.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 29, 2013)

[sp=Kirin Thunderclap]
_Rep & Credit please!_
​
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Mar 30, 2013)

Not going to be able to do some shit for a while, so no requests to me please.




Thanks.


----------



## Magician (Mar 30, 2013)

Worker: Don't care
Stock: 
Time frame / Where to cut: 0:15-0:17
Size: 150x150
Borders: Black,white, black
Text: None
Additional details: Is there anyway you can cut out the Bleach logo's around it and the subtitles?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 31, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Worker: Don't care
> Stock:
> Time frame / Where to cut: 0:15-0:17
> Size: 150x150
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2013)

[sp=BDProductions34]
_Rep & Credit please!_


​
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Magician (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2013)

[sp=Flow (Avatars) ]
_Rep & Credit please!_




​
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2013)

[sp=Flow (Signatures) ]
_Rep & Credit please!_




​
[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## lucky (Apr 5, 2013)

i thought this place had gifs of s&m variety.  i am disappoint.

lmao flow~chan this is where you get your stock from?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2013)

I could make you some if you give me the stocks, but you can't use them here (only in the bh).


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 6, 2013)

Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
What do you want to remove / Keep: Just keep Link/Ezlo and that grey smoke bit - remove the copyright thing. 
Size: Keep the original size for the sig, avi: 150x150 & 150x200
Borders: None
Text: None
Effects: None
Additional details: None

Please & thank you!

if the image is gonna be a problem to use, let me find another. Also, this set will be used on another forum.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 9, 2013)

Just to notify you guys, the requests may be a little delayed.

I've got work to do before I can get on these. 



Hope this is okay.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 10, 2013)

✪ TRANSPARENCY TEMPLATE
Worker: Shaz
Stock: 
What do you want to remove / Keep: Keep everything besides the white background and that signature in the bottom right. Her hair is kind of blending with the background so make sure to not crop it off.
Size: As big as it's allowed for a senior member
Borders: No
Text: No 
Effects: Whatever you think will look good, preferably pink colours only
Additional details: Can I get one signature without the effects and one with?

Thank you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 11, 2013)

Need a set if it's not too much trouble.

Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
What do you want to remove / Keep: Keep her intact, that's all I ask.
Size: Senior size Ava. Whatever works best for the Sig.
Borders: None
Text: None
Effects: Whatever you like just don't go overboard. 
Additional details: None


----------



## Mochi (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, I won't do anything soon.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 14, 2013)

*Note:* JoJo's request is on hold for now.

[sp=Dark_Ninja_X]
_Rep & Credit please!_


​[/sp]


[sp=Lucifer Morningstar]
_Rep & Credit please!_

​[/sp]


[sp=Butō Rengoob]
_Rep & Credit please!_

​[/sp]


_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 14, 2013)

No further requests please.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you so much that's perfect  .


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the set! +repped.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad you guys liked them.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 15, 2013)

An avatar of just Daniel Bryan with his chain on and a gif of Daniel Bryan and curly Kane beat boxing

Signature from :48-50

Avatar of when it shows b dazzle


----------



## Shaz (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry but we're not taking any requests right now. Just a lot of work to do for both of us and we don't have the time right now. 



Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 17, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Sorry but we're not taking any requests right now. Just a lot of work to do for both of us and we don't have the time right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


**


----------



## Shaz (May 11, 2013)

Open again for some requests! Currently only doing *gifs (including avatars and signatures), transparencies & regular avatars (w/ effects)*
Note that this just applies to me. 

Thanks.




Shadow said:


> An avatar of just Daniel Bryan with his chain on and a gif of Daniel Bryan and curly Kane beat boxing
> 
> Signature from :48-50
> 
> Avatar of when it shows b dazzle



Video link is broken, please provide a new one.


----------



## MystKaos (May 12, 2013)

Can I have a trans set of this; 

Avi: 150x200, sig: Make it pretty big but not huge!. xD

please & thank you very much! <3


----------



## Shaz (May 12, 2013)

got it, I'll get it done in the next day or two


----------



## Shaz (May 13, 2013)

[sp=Dark_Ninja_X]
_Rep & Credit please!_


I also sharpened it a bit, if you would like that reverted, please inform me.

​[/sp]

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## MystKaos (May 14, 2013)

It's perfect! thank you so very much! <3

Ugh, I need to spread rep though...Will rep you once it lets me. xD


----------



## Shaz (May 14, 2013)

You're welcome.

It's alright


----------



## Shaz (May 14, 2013)

Just an update - All types of requests are now open.
_However number of taken on at once will be reduced._


----------



## Krippy (May 18, 2013)

Sup shaz 

can I get a set and a sig from these?

Stock: , 
Size: Senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: whatever looks awesome
Additional: use your imagination 

thanks, brah


----------



## Mayweather (May 18, 2013)

Set request please.

Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: thin black
Effects: whatever looks the best.

Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (May 20, 2013)

I'll get on these in a day or two, a bit cornered right now

Also remember to sig off when posting guys.


Cheers.


----------



## Shaz (May 23, 2013)

[sp=Krippy]
_Rep & Credit please!_


I was a bit confused on what to do with the set as there were shreds of paper which would not look very good if I put a background on them, therefore thought it would be best to make it transparent. 


-

-​

-

[/sp]

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Shaz (May 23, 2013)

[sp=Mayweather]
_Rep & Credit please!_

-​[/sp]

_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Mayweather (May 23, 2013)

Thanks man, looks great. Already repped.


----------



## Shaz (May 23, 2013)

It's cool, enjoy!


----------



## Krippy (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, bro looks killer 

repped and creds to you when I wear


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Thanks, bro looks killer
> 
> repped and creds to you when I wear



You might want to get the Staff's approval before wearing that first set, though. ;D


----------



## Krippy (May 25, 2013)

good point


----------



## Ninian (May 28, 2013)

Can I have this transparent and made into a junior/senior avatar? []​


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 29, 2013)

Avatar request.



> Stock-
> 
> Size- senior
> 
> Effects-border, any style.



Transparency request



> Stock-
> 
> Size-300x400
> 
> Effects- I want effects, but it's up to you to do whatever you want with it.




Worker- anybody.


----------



## Shaz (May 29, 2013)

@Kirin - Your second link does not work.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 29, 2013)

Strange, it's working for me.

Wait a min let me provide a better link.



Can you view it now?


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Transparency of  :33

Keep it the same size, please


----------



## Shaz (May 30, 2013)

[sp=Varrah]
_Rep & Credit please!_

-​[/sp]
[sp=Kirin Thunderclap]
_Rep & Credit please!_
Please note that next time try find a higher quality stock, as your signature/transparency stock was very low to make transparent very neatly and I was about to switch stocks or deny it. I'll just let you know as it's your first request.


-​[/sp]
[sp=Synn]
_Rep & Credit please!_
​[/sp]
_Let me know if you need anything changed!_​


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Perfect, thanks   .


----------



## Shaz (May 30, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## JoJo (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for the big request. Take all the time you need.

Type: Image Transitioning Sig
Effects/Borders/Text: None 
Request: 








Leave me a VM/PM if you have any questions or if you can't do it.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2013)

No more requests please, JoJo's the last one. I'm busy lately and may close the shop soon after.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 3, 2013)

Notice - The shop will be closing down​


----------

